# Everyone's Having Fun at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

**** Savings Alert: 25% Below Average Rate ****

*Beat the Heat Half-Day Fishing Specials*
August 2017
*1-888-677-4868*
â€œSPECIALâ€ Half-Day AM or PM Guided Fishing Package Rates
(6:00-10:00am or 1:00-5:00pm)
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest​
*August Availability*
23, 24, 29

*Your Bay Flats Lodge Special Savings Package Includes* (per guest)
â€¢	Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax
â€¢	Dinner, complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch, complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

Disclaimer:
1.	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
2.	Offer only valid for July and August dates in 2017 listed in this advertisement.
3.	Offer valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips).

_________________________________________________________________

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
August 20, 2017

*Everyone's Having Fun by Capt. Chris Martin*
Our Bay Flats guests have experienced a variety of results these past few days. Some have gotten on the trout first thing in the morning with live bait over oyster beds in shallow, and deep, water. Others have stuck it to the redfish along shallow flats throughout the course of the morning while tossing as close as possible to the grass-lined bank using live croaker or shrimp as a means for enticing the bite. And, some have accomplished the best of both worlds by catching their trout early, and then catching their reds all through the remainder of the day. Needless to say, however, everyone is having fun out on the water right now.

Area anglers should continue to see steady trout results over open-water shell pads, or atop the larger shell reefs situated out in San Antonio Bay. These reefs and pads arenâ€™t always accessible due to nagging winds, so take you efforts to the back lakes when this happens. The lakes have been producing both trout and redfish on almost a daily basis. As usual, focus your search on bait activity, as the odds for catching fish are in your favor when you do so - find the bait, and youâ€™ll most often find the bite.

Wind has not been a huge issue as of late. In fact, there has actually been days here and there with little to no wind at all. Now then, a lot of folks may welcome days like this with open arms, especially if theyâ€™re attempting to get on the shell out in the middle of the bay. And granted, days of slack wind offer great opportunities for this. But, experienced anglers know the importance of having even the tiniest bit of wind present whenever attempting a successful day of catching.

As we spoke of in our last report, water movement can sometimes mean the difference between accomplishment and failure at the end of the day. Thatâ€™s why having even the slightest amount of wind is often much more favorable over having no wind at all, as the wind aids in water movement even in the absence of a tidal change. On days with absolutely no wind at all, check the tide schedules for your area and make it a point to be setup and ready when the water begins moving again, as this could possibly be the only time throughout the day youâ€™ll have a chance at the fish unless the wind picks up again. Until next time, have fun out there, be safe, and be courteous!

____________________________________________________

*Come And See Our Newest Property*

*â€œThe Reefâ€*​
Times change, but our dedication to perfecting the travel experience never will. Our highly personalized staff, combined with authentic accommodations of the highest quality, embodies a home away from home for those who know and appreciate the best.

We all need an escape route from the hustle and bustle of daily life, just to unwind and to breathe a little. Finding a path to relaxation is very important for a happy, healthy lifestyle. Dreams can come true when everything old becomes new again. Welcome to "The Reef", our newest addition to the superior line of Bay Flats Lodge properties.

Within walking distance of the main lodge, "The Reef" offers exclusive accommodations for nine guests, a lighted elevator with phone, a screened-in porch, 2.2 acres of coastal oak trees overlooking San Antonio Bay, a bass lake, extra parking, and all the comforts of home. Give us a call today at 1-888-677-4868 to book â€œthe Reefâ€ for your next trip to Bay Flats Lodge.

*Watch Our Latest Videos*

























*Plan Ahead For Next Yearâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Monday 40 % Precip. / 0.01 in *
Partly to mostly cloudy skies with scattered thunderstorms in the morning. High around 90F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Monday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds overnight. Low 77F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday 40 % Precip. / 0.02 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning, then partly cloudy late. High around 90F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Tuesday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear skies. Low 77F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Wednesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 92F. N winds shifting to SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Wednesday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. Low 77F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
Weak onshore flow in the morning will become east to southeast and increase to more moderate levels through Monday. Moisture will increase on Monday due to an upper level trough, providing for a slight chance for showers and thunderstorms on Monday. A weak onshore flow will develop during the mid to late week. Isolated to scattered showers and thunderstorms will be possible daily through the remainder of the week. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 88.0 degrees
Seadrift 86.0 degrees
Port Aransas 84.9 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*BFL Guide Series Hunting Jackets*

On Sale - Bay Flats Lodge Guide Series Drake Waterfowl Systems Jackets

$100 plus shipping and sales tax

https://www.etsy.com/listing/552381947/drake-waterfowl-eqwader-zippered-chest?ref=related-1

DESCRIPTION
Our patented Eqwaderâ„¢ technology (patent #7,318,239) revolutionized waterfowl clothing and has been a core piece of the Drake Waterfowlâ„¢ brand since day one. Just like the Earth's equator is the dividing line between two distinct temperate zones, we noticed a similar dividing line on the body when you are wearing chest waders: cold, hostile conditions above the waders, and warm, humid conditions underneath the waders. Our unique combination of waterproof/breathable fabric on the sleeves and upper body matched with ultra-breathable fleece on the lower body introduced a whole new level of comfort and performance when wearing chest waders. The moisture-wicking fleece on the lower torso is 15 times more breathable than the upper waterproof material and works to prevent the build-up of perspiration and moisture vapor. These dual zones of protection keep you dry both inside and outside your waders.

Materials
â€¢ 100% waterproof/windproof/breathable Refuge HSâ„¢ with HyperShieldâ„¢ 2.0 Technology
â€¢ Fleece-lined
â€¢ Taped seams

Features
â€¢ Magnattachâ„¢ pocket
â€¢ Adjustable neoprene cuffs
â€¢ Mid-chest adjustment cinch cord
â€¢ Waist adjustment cinch cord
â€¢ Zippered chest pocket
â€¢ Zippered slash pockets


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Really cool lids in and more coming!*

https://www.etsy.com/shop/BayFlatsLodge?ref=l2-shopheader-name

We would like to take this opportunity and THANK everyone who has ordered on line with Bay Flats Lodge. We have many new products headed this way and cannot wait to share the BFL lifestyle with you.

Bay Flats Lodge Clothing - Always in season!

Thanks

Captain Chris Martin
TeamBFL
www.BayFlatsLodge.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Captains Choice*

http://www.etsy.com/listing/552590373/drake-waterfowl-systems-bay-flats-lodge?ref=shop_home_active_2


----------

